# Dwarf Puffer tank mates



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

I currently am waiting on a shipment of a couple DPs. I have a tank stocked full of ramshorns and 1 Otto. Would a few Cherry Shrimp or any shrimp serve as a good tank mate?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

The DPs will eat the shrimp for sure but they will still breed as long as there are enough places to hide. As far as fish, I've never had problems with DPs and their tankmates unless the DPs were fully mature and did not grow up with the other fish.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Agree with Felf.

I've kept them with dwarf cichlids and tetras without a problem. I did avoid long finned and slow moving fish (angels, bettas, etc), thinking the puffer would go after their fins. But since I never tried the combination I don't have any 1st hand experience.

The puffers will probably leave larger shrimp alone. Small shrimp will make a nice live food for the puffers.

Mine only complaint with the dwarf puffers was their unwillingness to eat flakes or pellets. They loved frozen bloodworms.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A friend had some in a 40 gallon and all was fine for a while. One day he came home to shredded fins and a couple of dead fish. 
He had Blue Tetras, a Dwarf Gourami and several Otos in the tank, as well as Amano shrimp. He was never sure if the Puffers went for the shrimp, but he saw them nipping at the Blue Tetras. 

Puffers are for a species tank only. Not to be trusted in a community tank.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmm. I had my dwarf puffers in a community 29 gallon for about 2 years. Never had a problem. Sold them when I moved.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've kept dwarf puffers for years. They all had different personalities. They never bothered any adult shrimp but all the young ones dissapeared. And all the snails! Kiss the ramshorns goodbye. Otherwise, I found them to dislike flake food and be rather slow when it came to eating. The tetras always got most of the food. But I have never kept a more personable or intelligent fish.


----------



## brucey_main (Sep 17, 2010)

I think they are a bit hit and miss. You may get a few that are fine in a community tank and they others that will just never work. There seems to be no general rule


----------



## iamanoak (May 25, 2010)

I have 4 puffers in a 20 and they leave all fish alone that i've put with them. the only thing is other fish are to fast and puffers don't get to eat. I feed them frozen bloodworms and ghost shrimp i catch from the local brackish ponds(tons). I also have 20 inch long filter feeding shrimps(http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-invertebrates/37321-opae-kalaole.html) that the puffer don't seem to bother at all(even though some ghost shrimps are as big, the ghosties all get eaten.) I've tried putting some opae ula in but these little red shrimps get snapped up quick.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

There is one particular pet store around my town that carries DP that don't nip the coexisting fish (tetra, dario, B. Pleco) The tank they sell them in has Peacock Gudgeons and perhaps being introduced to other fish when their young has something to do with it. Even still when I go to purchase, I observe which of the puffers is being aggressive and which one is getting picked on. I choose the one that goes about minding its own business and the own every else ignores, coupled with being healthy and plump I don't have any problems. 

As for snails, my DP have eradicated the whole population so keep that in mind.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i was also thinking about getting a DP to get rid of snails in my tank, but I also have Discus, don't know if they will nip Discus or not....


----------

